# 4WD LOCK - Does Not Stay On?



## Duggser (Nov 21, 2011)

hi all,

tried driving in 4wd lock mode this morning for the first time. however the 4wd lock light (orange) when selected turns on fine - but when driven it automatically switches off. leaving the 4wd auto light on (green). Should the 4wd light not stay on until de-selected? do i have a problem here? confused.


----------



## MikeyH (Dec 16, 2011)

Duggser

I think you'll find the 4WD is speed sensitive once you get above a certain speed it switches over to Auto.

MikeyH


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't find that it switched to auto. Mine stays locked to 4wd


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

yes it does switched to auto when you're crusing or after you reached 40km/h. however it doesn't change the status of orange light, untill you turn the knob to AUto. does 4WD blink when this happens? suspect something is wrong???


----------



## Herhis (Jan 4, 2012)

Had similar kind of problem with Suzuki Vitara. Reason was size difference between tires.


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

From the 06 T30 Manual...see *Bold* (my apologies for the excessive info - hope it's helpful)

4WD shift tips
 If the 4WD mode switch is operated while making a turn, accelerating or decelerating, or if the key switch is turned off while in the AUTO or LOCK, you may feel a jerk. This is normal.

 The oil temperature of power train parts will increase if the vehicle is continuously operated under conditions where the difference in rotation between the front and rear wheels is large (wheels slip) by driving the vehicle off-road through sand, mud or water or freeing a stuck vehicle. In this case, the 4WD warning light blinks rapidly and the 4WD mode changes to the 2WD mode to protect the power train parts. If you stop driving with the engine idling and wait until the warning light stops blinking, the 4WD returns to the AUTO mode.

 Brake distance in the 4WD mode is the same as 2WD.

* Even if the mode automatically changes to the AUTO mode when driving with the LOCK mode selected, the indicator light stays in the LOCK mode.*

4WD WARNING LIGHT
The 4WD warning light is located in the instrument panel. The 4WD warning light comes on when the keyswitch is turned to ON. It turns off soon after the engine is started. If any malfunction occurs in the 4WD system when the key switch is ON, the warning light will either remain illuminated or blink. High-temperature power-train oil makes the warning light blink rapidly (about twice per second). The driving mode will change to 2WD. 

AUTO mode may change to LOCK mode before the warning light blinks. This is normal. If the warning light blinks rapidly during operation, stop the vehicle in a safe place immediately. Then if the light goes off after a while, you can continue driving.
A large difference between the diameters of front and rear wheels will make the warning light blink slowly (about once per two seconds). Pull off the road in a safe area, and idle the engine. Check that all tire sizes are the same, tire pressure is correct and tires are not worn. Change the 4WD mode switch into 2WD and do not drive fast.


----------

